# San Jacinto Day



## DBII (Apr 21, 2008)

A toast to my fellow Texans, today is San Jacinto Day. On 21 Apr 1836, Sam Houston's Army attack and defeated the Mexican army securing the independance of the Republic of Texas and later admission into the union. 

San Jacinto Museum of History—April 21st, 1836

DBII


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll drink to that as well.

Remember the Alamo!

TO


----------



## Freebird (Apr 21, 2008)

DBII said:


> A toast to my fellow Texans, today is San Jacinto Day. On 21 Apr 1836, Sam Houston's Army attack and defeated the Mexican army securing the <temporary> independance of the Republic of Texas and later admission into the union. <until the "re-conquista" in the 21st century....>
> 
> DBII



Texas is one of my favorite states, I love driving through the Gulf Coast, the Hill Country of the state. Sad to think that in another 20 years the majority of the people living there will owe allegance to the "Red White Green"


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's to you laddies....


----------



## renrich (Apr 21, 2008)

Way to go DB! When I was a kid this was a state holiday. Reportedly, one of my ancestors, my great grandfather's brother fought in this battle.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, everybody remembers the Alamo, but nobody (except Texans, of course!) remembers San Jacinto day. The soldiers of the Republic of Texas finally got their revenge on Mexico. It must also be remembered that we caught Santa Ana shortly after the battle, who was trying to pass himself off as a common Mexican soldier before he was found out. It was definitely Sam Houston's finest moment. My mother was born raised in Texas (Amarillo), and my wife attended UT for several years so, in a way (indirectly), I'm Texan, too.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

To the soldiers on both sides..


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 22, 2008)

DB II. Texas is the only state to be a country(10 years), before becomming a state.Course when they tried to leave the Union....- Karl


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 22, 2008)

SOD StitchYou're a Texan!My Mother and Father were born in Texas.Mother and Dad went to Texas Tech in Lubbock I was born in Dallas. On my Father's side, our origional land was on a Land Grant from the King of Spain.-Karl


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 22, 2008)

DBII said:


> A toast to my fellow Texans, today is San Jacinto Day. On 21 Apr 1836, Sam Houston's Army attack and defeated the Mexican army securing the independance of the Republic of Texas and later admission into the union.
> 
> San Jacinto Museum of History—April 21st, 1836
> 
> DBII


DB II, Thanks!- Karl


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)

Karl Sitts said:


> SOD StitchYou're a Texan!My Mother and Father were born in Texas.Mother and Dad went to Texas Tech in Lubbock I was born in Dallas. On my Father's side, our origional land was on a Land Grant from the King of Spain.-Karl



Wow, that's cool, Karl! So, when was the land deeded to your father's family? Late 18th century? I think that's when Spain "owned" Texas, before the Mexican Revolution (and, of course, before the Alamo!). My mother was born and raised in a little town called Coleman before she and her whole family moved to California during the Great Depression. They did the whole "Grapes Of Wrath" thing; the whole family piled onto a flatbed truck with all of their possesions and drove (originally) to Fresno. Not too long after, WWII began, and my grandfather got a job at the Kaiser shipyards in Richmond, CA, building Liberty ships for the war effort. He said the place was hopping 24/7 back then, with three shifts of workers turning the ships out as fast as they could.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 22, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Wow, that's cool, Karl! So, when was the land deeded to your father's family? Late 18th century? I think that's when Spain "owned" Texas, before the Mexican Revolution (and, of course, before the Alamo!). My mother was born and raised in a little town called Coleman before she and her whole family moved to California during the Great Depression. They did the whole "Grapes Of Wrath" thing; the whole family piled onto a flatbed truck with all of their possesions and drove (originally) to Fresno. Not too long after, WWII began, and my grandfather got a job at the Kaiser shipyards in Richmond, CA, building Liberty ships for the war effort. He said the place was hopping 24/7 back then, with three shifts of workers turning the ships out as fast as they could.


SOD Stitch, Don't know when land was given to my Dad's family. It was 180 sections(There's 640 acres in one section,each of the four sides is one mile in length). The land wassouth and west of Dallas. Mother soldthe last of it in the early 50's. WE still have the oil rights, of course.My Mother's family moved to Texas after The War between the States and were one of the pioneer families in Taylor County. They lived around Buffalo Gap. My Grandmother Comer used to tell the story of when she was real small, her family all piled into a wagon and rode the 116 miles into Abilene. Took most of the day. They got to see Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show while it was in Abilene.-Karl


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)

Karl Sitts said:


> SOD Stitch, Don't know when land was given to my Dad's family. It was 180 sections(There's 640 acres in one section,each of the four sides is one mile in length). The land was south and west of Dallas. Mother soldthe last of it in the early 50's. WE still have the oil rights, of course.My Mother's family moved to Texas after The War between the States and were one of the pioneer families in Taylor County. They lived around Buffalo Gap. My Grandmother Comer used to tell the story of when she was real small, her family all piled into a wagon and rode the 116 miles into Abilene. Took most of the day. They got to see Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show while it was in Abilene.-Karl



We could be relaitives . . . . just looked it up, and Coleman is actually a little ways south of Abilene, not Amarillo, as I said above; looks like it's only about 50 miles south-southeast of Buffalo Gap, right down 84. I remember my Mom saying that Abilene was the nearest big "city" to where she lived down in Coleman.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 22, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> We could be relaitives . . . . just looked it up, and Coleman is actually a little ways south of Abilene, not Amarillo, as I said above; looks like it's only about 50 miles south-southeast of Buffalo Gap, right down 84. I remember my Mom saying that Abilene was the nearest big "city" to where she lived down in Coleman.


SOD Stitch, Sounds as if we're almost family! *Grin*My Mother, her brother, her Mother and Father grew up in Aspermont, about 90 miles out of Abilene.Always nice to talk to another Texan. -Karl


----------



## renrich (Apr 24, 2008)

Was reading up on the Baker Rifle, used during the Napoleonic Wars by special units in the British Army. This weapon was more accurate and longer ranged than the smooth bore musket. The Mexican army purchased some of these and they were reportedly used by Santa Anna's troops at the Alamo. Probably they were also used at the San Jacinto. Some replicas were purchased and used in the filming of the recent movie, "The Alamo."


----------

